# Water Change Percentage......



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

*How many percent of water do you change in your oscar tank?*​
25% twice a week516.67%25%-50% twice a week26.67%> 50% twice a week13.33%50% weekly1136.67%> 50% weekly930.00%50% Every 2 weeks26.67%> 50% Every 2 weeks00.00%


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

So I'm curious from the fellow oscar keepers.

How big is your tank?
How often do you change the water? and how many %?

I used to change 50% water weekly but it seem to not be enough.
I now change 70-80% of the water weekly and it has been fine, fish don't seem stressed. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Boost. My tank is 60 gallons for my lone Oscar and I'm still doing 50% water changes weekly maybe slightly a little bit more if you include the quick poop removal so maybe about 60%. :thumb:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Well I'm going to be setting up my 90 on sunday, my plans will be for a solid 40% weekly :thumb:


----------



## HawkinsStu (Feb 27, 2010)

have a 150 gal tank so 550 ltrs, sorry UK i have to work with ltrs 

I change around 50-75 ltrs a week (10 - 20%) just to suck up the poo and give them some fresh water.

I only doing little water changes because my phosphate from the tap is so high and i dont want to change my phosphate remover every 2 weeks , as you can tell i dont like algea as this tank is kinda of a show tank for the family living room where we have guests over.

For this to happen i use nitrate remover, my god its fantasitc stuff and helps to loads! would highly recommend it if you can use it. Keeps nitrates down to 10-15ppm

tank has, 2 ocars (5-6 inches), leperd pleco (9 inches), pictus cat at 5 inches and 5 giant danios


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

125gal (60x20x24)

1 Tiger Oscar
1 Female jack
1 male (we think) FM
1 Pair of Sajica
1 Bristlenose (Soon to be 2 when i can catch the female in my 50gal)
1 baby sailfin plec (whos gone as soon as hes big enough to catch)

I do 2 40% changes a week. I fill the tank back up with cold water right from the hose. The fish seem to love the temporary temp change.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

It's doesn't stress them out Mok?


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Nope. I feed them shortly after and they all eat like little piggies and color up really nicely.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Cool just did my 50 % water change 20 mins ago


----------



## FishOnLand (Jul 10, 2010)

40-50% twice a week


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

55 Gals. around 60% Weekly


----------



## Goontar (Jun 13, 2009)

40% weekly

Mok3t, when you say "right from the hose" are you putting tap water straight into the tank and then adding the the chlorine remover?


----------



## Goontar (Jun 13, 2009)

120 US Gallons 48x24x24


----------



## FishOnLand (Jul 10, 2010)

That's what I do... Start the hose and then add the dechlorinator right at the mouth of the hose. Fish aren't bothered by it.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:thumb: +1


----------



## johnnyo513 (Oct 15, 2009)

75 gal, 1 Tiger Oscar (13 inches) and 1 JD (8 inches), I do water changes twice weekly, however much water it takes to vacuum the whole bottom gravel, usually about 25%. Have 2 Ecco 2234 canister filters. No need to take anymore water out then whats necessary to complete cleaning of substrate. These fish poop like a couple of Saint Bernard s!!!!


----------



## johnnyo513 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice tank, does your Oscar get along with the JD? You had them together when they were little?


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I hope so!


----------



## johnnyo513 (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes, the Jack and Tiger O have been together since they were an inch or so. They tolerate each other. The Oscar just intimidates the Jack, always cornering him, cutting off his escape route till finally he goes over the top with a big splash, even with two glass lids and the canopy they still manage to splash water out on occasion. But no serious fighting going on.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Sigh... I just see your Oscar's pic and I miss my Tiger Oscar I sold him to the LFS cause he just got too aggressive in my tank. Your O has beautiful colors


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

wow you sold your oscar? What are you going to stock your tank with now?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

He already got two new oscars


----------

